# Girlfriend's Mom Bought "Death By Chocolate" Ice Cream



## Trenton (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry its a little blurry, shitty camera.


----------



## Tude (Mar 5, 2014)

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 5, 2014)

i'm curious as to what kind of relevance this has to the StP website?


----------



## Odin (Mar 5, 2014)

Probably none at all... it's in general banter. 
Though if I had to guess I suppose you could correlate the need for sweet and chocolate and iced cream... to the consumption of cannabis. Which is an enjoyed activity in the travel/punk/squat community. And also world wide.

Karals... does your girlfriend and her mom enjoy a fatty once in a while? Cuz that would be awesome.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 5, 2014)

Odin said:


> Probably none at all... it's in general banter.



that's cause i moved it there


----------



## Trenton (Mar 5, 2014)

That was my mistake, I threw it in pictures instead of general banter, sorry about that.

Also, no they don't, my girlfriend has regular blood tests done because she has an auto-immune disease and her mom is a teacher so if she gets caught with drugs she would lose her license, otherwise they would. (when you say fatty I assume you mean pot, if not my bad. again.)


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 5, 2014)

Somebody told me that heroine addicts have a deep appreciation for cocoa puffs. I bet this ice cream would probably do the trick too.

One of my favorite dumpster finds of all time is when I am lucky enough to find ice cream before it melts.


----------



## terminal filth (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'd love some of that right now...


----------



## wizehop (Mar 6, 2014)

Well Karl, your girlfriends mom is gonna be pist, but you gotta share with all of us!


----------



## Trenton (Mar 6, 2014)

wizehop said:


> Well Karl, your girlfriends mom is gonna be pist, but you gotta share with all of us!


Can do! Expect a soggy chocolate flavored envelope in a few days.


----------

